# Installing Plywood sheathing on Steel I Beams?



## CHB70 (Apr 22, 2006)

I have a small commercial metal roof job to Bid.
The plan calls for plywood sheathing to be installed to Steel I Beams.
I have never done this and would like to know the proper procedure.


Thanks CHB70


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Ramset at least to tack it.
Not knowing where you are,
or what you code calls for
regarding up-lift, you might
need tapcons or some such 
for your permanent connections.
No specs in your plans?


----------



## CHB70 (Apr 22, 2006)

I am located in Norhern Il.
Nothing specific in plan information

Thanks Neo


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

CHB70 said:


> I am located in Norhern Il.
> Nothing specific in plan information


I'd ask for some. :thumbsup:
I have no idea what withdrawal
specs for Ramset fasteners in this 
application might be, or what the 
code requirements are.
Maybe Ed or Grumpy can help out.


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

Man. It's been years since I did that.
I could be wrong, but in my case, the beams were too far apart for plywood. We used a hilti to install 2x's then the plywood. I can't imagine a building needing Ibeams 2' or less OC. Standard would be 4' OC or more, I think.


----------



## CHB70 (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks everyone for helping. I was missing part of the plan that calls for metal deck that I can screw the plywood too.
Hope everyone had a good weekend NOW BACK TO WORK:thumbup:

Thanks again for the help


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

CHB70 said:


> Thanks everyone for helping. I was missing part of the plan that calls for metal deck that I can screw the plywood too.
> Hope everyone had a good weekend NOW BACK TO WORK:thumbup:
> 
> Thanks again for the help


Oops.. good mistake to make now, bad mistake to make later. Glad you saw that.


----------



## 1984svo (Oct 8, 2007)

Might need Tapcons? In steel? 
Is the steel structural steel or a bar joist? Structural you will probably need a very strong Hilti type tool, bar joist just a regular one with thicker shank pins. I have seen roofers shooting with tools that are around 3 1/2 feet tall to steel.


----------



## buildpinnacle (Sep 2, 2008)

If it gets a metal deck they should eliminate the plywood, intstall polyiso, full ice/water, and a mechanically seamed standing seam system. Much better roof and you don't have to worry about the plywood buckling out in 10 years.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i think theres a high pressure air gun that shoots pins for that


----------



## jrk7841 (Dec 10, 2010)

Ramset works well, the D45A great for steel jobs, lots of power and very durable. If you are using 3/4" ply use a 1-1/4" pin, preferably power point from ramset and yellow or red load. Other wise a Ply metal tek will do the job. ConstructionFastening.Net may be able to help


----------

